# La voip sur iPhone: vraiment gratuit?



## Toinou04 (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
je pars à l'étranger pendant 2 mois et j'aimerais trouver une solution pour appeller en France sans pourtant me ruiner.
J'ai découvert nimbuzz  (mais il en existe d'autres, comme skype) qui permet de téléphoner en voip. J'aimerais savoir si c'est vraiment gratuit en wifi ou en 3G vers le fixe ou les mobiles? faut-il que mes correspondants aient Nimbuzz installé sur leur ordinateur? Y a t il des conditions? Utilisez-vous ce service?

Merci,


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2010)

La gratuité dépends de la gratuité ou non de ta connexion WIFI ou 3G. 

SI tu ne payes pas le WIFI, c'est gratuit en VOIP, si tu payes, c'est le prix de ta connexion qu'il faut prendre en compte.

Idem pour la 3G mais la, c'est sur que c'est payant, je ne connais pas de connexion 3G gratuite a l'étranger, c'est même très cher.


----------



## Toinou04 (13 Mars 2010)

Je l'avais bien compris, je sais pertinament que l'on paye une connexion 3G ou wifi!
maquestion était de savoir si ce service (la voip) rajoute des coût en 3G ou en wifi.


----------



## schwebb (13 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Je ne connais pas nimbuzz.

Pour Skype: aucun surcoût en wifi vers un autre terminal équipé de Skype. En revanche, vers un téléphone fixe ou mobile, tu tapes dans tes crédits Skype (mais pas dans ton forfait).

Le son est d'une clarté impressionnante. 

Mais: pas d'appels audio ou vidéo en 3G sur Skype pour l'instant.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Je sais pas, mais il me semble que la réponse de gwen était claire : tu ne payes QUE la prix de ta connexion qu'elle soit en 3G ou en Wifi. La Voip ne rajoute pas un coup supplémentaire.

Maintenant, si tu vas à l'étranger, la Voip va te couter très chère. Le wifi pourra être gratuit, si tu trouves un hotspot gratuit.


----------



## Toinou04 (13 Mars 2010)

Justement, c'est pour ça: j'aurai accès au wifi gratuitement. 
Donc je pourrai appeler aussi vers d'autre mobile qui ne sont pas des iphones?


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2010)

Non, tu pourras appeler vers d'autres utilisateurs de Skype ou alors il faut prendre un abonnement pour appeler vers les téléphones traditionnels.

Mais bon, cela ne relève pas du iPhone, mais de Skype, donc, renseigne toi de ce coté la, leur site est très bien fait avec leur coût éventuel et en plus, tu peux commencer par tester l'application sur la France avec ton abonnement actuel, cela évitera de poser des questions auquel tu pourrais trouver les réponses facilement toi-même en quelques secondes.


----------



## Toinou04 (13 Mars 2010)

En fait je faisais référence a Nimbuzz


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2010)

Toinou04 a dit:


> En fait je faisais référence a Nimbuzz



Je ne connais pas. Ça a laire bien compliquée et une bonne boite a spam et autres arnaques. Perso, je ne leur fais pas confiance


----------



## Toinou04 (16 Mars 2010)

Nimbuzz Support a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> All Nimbuzz products are free to download and use. Nimbuzz will never charge or bill for anything. Nimbuzz uses a data connection, and operator data costs will apply.
> 
> ...



autrement dit:

Bonjour,

tous les produits Nimbuzz sont gratuits autant pour leur téléchargement que pour leur utilisation. Nimbuzz ne facture aucuns frais ou "bill" pour rien. Nimbuzz utilise la connexion data, les opérateurs appliquant leurs couts associés. Les frais des opérateur pourraient s'appliquer en utilisant la fonction d'appel. Nimbuzz propose deux options d'appel des contacts en ligne.

Appels Internet:

Cette option est totalement libre parce qu'elle achemine les appel via Internet. Vous avez besoin d'un réseau 3G/UMTS ou Wifi pour pouvoir utiliser cette option. Selon le type d'appareil que vous avez, vous serez capable de faire differents type d'appel.

S60: la téléphonie sur Internet

Windows mobile internet

Pour appeler des lignes fixes locales et téléphone mobile que vous pouvez le faire via NimbuzzOut, en savoir plus sur les tarifs ici: www.nimbuzzout.com

Faites nous savoir si vous avez plus de questions,


----------



## yan73 (16 Mai 2010)

truphone en wifi, d'iphone à iphone en wifi c'est gratuit.


@+


----------

